# Got PR,Looking for Electronics Engineer Jobs in Aus



## pasrik (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,
I have got PR for Australia and I would like to know how is the market for Electronics Engineer (Hardware Engineer) Product design jobs in Australia.
I have 9 Years experience in the Electronics engineering field.

What is the best way to search a job in Australia. How are jobs will get filled in Australia. I heard that most of the jobs will go through references only?? Only few will be listed in the job portals is it true??

Please let me know if any one in this forum works as electronics engineer in Aus??


----------



## Rajiv Bedse (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,

"Solutions For Immigrants" is a professional service offered to new immigrants to survive, sustain, and succeed in Australia. 

I am the owner, Certified Professional Coach, and an NLP Practitioner of this service, helping immigrants with securing a job, clearing negative emotions and limiting beliefs, and settling in Australia much quicker than normal. 

My clients have attested on my website that they have had immense success using my proven system - "The Big Shift Blueprint : How to thrive as an immigrant in Australia in 3 simple steps". 

I am working with clients who have got an Australian PR and who are still in India. 

If you are willing to take immediate inspired action to succeed you may apply for a Strategy Session by Skype at: solutionsforimmigrants dot com

Regards,
Rajiv Bedse
Melbourne


----------

